# Autocruise - some problems but nice product



## 93330

I have had 3 Autocruise camping cars in the last 5 years, the first a second hand Starfire, the second a brand new Starfire, and finally a new Stargazer. All have displayed niggling faults, perhaps not serious to me, but could be heartbreaking to others. 

On the 15 month old second hand camper, I found out the Confort series 3 boiler and blown air heating system was obsolescent and had gone unserviceable. On contacting Autocruise, they were very helpful, and cannibalised existing units held in stores, and sent me the spares I needed free of charge (FOC). 

The next Starfire, a Suntor model was bought new from a retailer that shall be nameless but not blameless, and had 52 different faults, from missing pipework, bad paintwork, poorly installed Ebaspacher heating system to leaking roof. Some of the problems were caused by the retailer borrowing parts to fit onto other campers and forgetting to put them back when available, but all the more serious faults were down to Autocruise I’m afraid.

Although Autocruise were willing to collect the camper and return it to the factory for remanufacture, I declined their kind offer and elected to make good the repairs myself ( well, they already had their chance!). Autocruise sent all the replacement parts I needed FOC, even arranged for Ebachacher to send the correct parts to me, for fitting by the local service engineer at my home, I was able to work with him rectifying all the problems which I had highlighted previously, and was repaired to my satisfaction. 

The current camper bought new in 2004, a stargazer model, I don’t like the name or swishy washy decals on this one, in fact I had the retailer strip them off of the camper before I would except it. I mean – I know I don’t have any street cred at my age, but calling me a Stargazer that would be the end! Apart from the sofa fabric seams falling apart and the door lock giving up in Cognac, it’s been perfect! 

Autocruise after sales is excellent, no sooner than I had complained to the local retailer, Autocruise made contact and arranged for me to attend the factory producing their upholstery to remanufacture all the seams. As for the door lock which stopped working while in France, on my return I emailed Autocruise and although the camper is now over 21 months old, they sent a replacement lock assembly the very next day FOC.

The layout of both the Starfire and Stargazer is identical (Stargazer is 2ft longer, so longer sofa’s), centre lounge, end kitchen, with good day room space and quick and easy conversion to a large double or twin beds. The bathroom and shower are also identical in both models and were the deciding factor when purchasing. Full cooker, blown air heating with convector room heater in the newer models allows comfortable all year round living, gas/electric water heating is standard.

It would seem that you are better off dealing with Autocruise direct for some problems, rather than going through a dealer. - Regards Terry


----------



## zulurita

It would seem the QUALITY CONTROL at the manufacturing stage is rather lacking. Probably rushing to complete orders. Even dealers PDI is lacking something none of us should have to put up with in Motorhomes often costing anything up to £40,000 plus  
I for one have had Glue all over the nearside of one of my previous motorhomes. Saw it on the day I collected it! Due to them doing some work on the recessed awning. Brand New and in that state!! I was not best pleased to put it mildly.

Not what customers should have to put up with.


----------



## 88991

Hi All

The only problem we have with our Starblazer is the lock on the door, we bought it from Brownhill (Newark) part exchanged our 3 month old Hymer 524 for the Starblazer which was six months old and a nice little sum of cash. That was on the 23 August, on the 24 I went to clean the inside as it had grease around the cooker (So much for the PDI) and the habitation door closed on me rendering me stuck inside.

Ranf Newark up and they replied bring it back in, I explained I live in Thornton so they said ring Preston up and arrange for them to fit it, went in on the Friday.

Will have to order the parts, from Newark, still waiting for the parts and we have informed them we are away on the 13 September to Germany. If anything else does not work we are about to find out while in Germany.

Ray & Margaret


----------



## 88991

Having returned from our first trip to Europe, we found a few more problems with the van.

1. Heating system blowing cold air out of one of the vents when the other three were hot, problem was it was in the lounge so was freezing while in Germany as temps dropped.

2. The other problems are the wallpaper peeling off

3 The peugeot Boxer engine does not seem to blow warm air on the passenger side at all


Ray & Margaret


----------



## cabby

*Autocruise*

I have had to have my motorhome collected by the factory and have a few faults rectified.also my dealer has done a few jobs as well.Autocruise must be the only or at least nearly only firm that you get full support from.Also there is an owners club,we joined and have a great time at the rallies,which are always well organised.suggest that all you autocruise owners join.the club is not run by the company.


----------



## 88991

Hi Cabby, post the link to the web address of the Autocruise club if you have it


Ray & Margaret


----------



## 93330

*Autocruise Sevel Cab Heater*

Hi Ray & Margaret,

Just noticed your remark about cab heater not blowing warm air onto the passenger side.

I found this on all sevel cabs I have driven, the only way to get the heater to blow hot air onto the foot wells is to reduce the air flow to the face level vents.

Reducing the air flow to the face vents to a comfortable level increases the air flow to the footwells providing you have selected footwells only on the direction control.

Also I usually cover the door vents under the door lock mechanism with a piece of jumbo tape in the winter.

The plastic frame in the floor around the fresh water tank access door has cracked, so emailed Christine at Autocruise and they are sending a replacement FOC, should receive it tomorrow - good service - yes.

Another point worth keeping an eye on if you have a fly screen on your door. I have always known that the plastic slide will break or crack one day, have seen it happen on a few Autocruise's. Today found mine has started to crack at the point where the tongue is moulded to the slide. You will notice that the assembly is reinforced by a moulded channel, for the moment I have filled this channel with adhesive sealant.

Quite agree with your remarks about Autocruise support, it's second to none.

Regards Terry


----------



## cabby

*Autocruise*

The address for the Autocruisers club is below,the 2006 rally calender has not been updated yet. but all other details are available.
http://www.theautocruisers.com/ 
happy cruising.


----------



## andyangyh

Is it just me (it usually is!) but can you think of any other area of sales where the customer would shell out tens of thousands of pounds and then be presented with a product that has numerous faults? I had company cars for many years - Fords, Hondas, Vauxhalls, SEATs and Skodas. I don't remember any of them turning up with any fault worse than a sticky switch. Can you imagine paying out for a Mercedes car and driving it away from the dealers with loose seats, a heater that didn't work, a leaky screen etc? Yet people pay out a similar sum on a motorhome and seem to almost accept that they will be spending time and effort in getting it into some sort of reasonable order.

Call me old fashioned but if I paid out £40,000 on a new vehicle I would expect it to have been manufactured to a high standard, inspected before it left the factory, inspected again (thoroughly!) by the dealer and presented to me fault-free. Anything else is unacceptable.

After buying one Autocruise and finding it came with a load of faults I certainly wouldn't buy another. Why is it that we tolerate a level of service from the motorhome industry that would have us ringing Watchdog and picketing showrooms if it was repeated anywhere else?


----------



## 88991

Hi Cabby 

Thanks for the link, very much appreciated.

Hi andyangyh

I bought a New Triumph motorcycle last year, and up to now it has had 3 replacement front discs and 1 replacement front wheel. The bike is the Bonneville America, and is full of chrome parts. The chrome parts supplied by Triumph are all peeling, this including the spoked wheels. 

I have complained to Triumph who have held there hand up and said they have a problem with the front discs, but you can bet your life I will be struggling when I ask them to replace parts of the engine and wheels.

The bike has done 5000 miles, and is just 18 months old, it is kept in a dry brick garage and is cleaned everytime it ventures onto the road.

Come to the conclusion that Triumph Chrome SUCKS big style....


----------



## grumpyman

Does the Autocruise owners club still exist have visited the link on this forum does not look like anybody updates it.


----------



## cabby

hello grumpyman,
unfortunately the website has not been updated, will ask the secretary when I see her in a couple of weeks why it is not.There is a list of the rallies this year,but must book in advance as the club has got many more members over the last couple of years.There is the address on site for a membership form.you will get all information on reply.We are a friendly bunch, a bit over the top at times as well.but thats how we like it.If I can help in any way please ask.

cabby


----------



## 117962

*New Motorhome Owner - Well not quite*

First time on the forum and I haven't even got my Starblazer yet. We ordered ours at the NEC and expect delivery in January '09. Having grown up with my Dad's motorhomes, I'm really looking forward to being an owner and so is my other half. Like the forum and glad to get the link to the Auto-cruise owners club.


----------



## cabby

Welcome to you Yorky63.
The Autocruisers club is still running, we do have a members meeting in December to decide on a couple of issues which will not affect the continuation of the club,I will endeavour to see if we can get someone to bring our website up todate.your membership application will be welcomed rest assured on that. we have also I am told, lost support from Autocruise which is now being run by Swift. I am not in a position to say what the club will do in 2009 but it will still be in existance, we do try to have at least one rally per month,some are 10 day rallies, some only 3/4 days.dont forget to put your MHF sticker in your window so that I will recognise you.

Cabby


----------



## 118038

First time for me on the forum also. We are seriously looking to purchase our first motorhome, we have narrowed down our selection and decided that we would like a model with a transverse fixed rear bed. Last weekend we looked at a secondhand Autocruise Starblazer, 2004 model with half garage and only 12000 miles. What are your thoughts on this model and are there any other similar models that we should look out for that are similar to this model.
Also are there any publications available that would give advice for first time motorhome users. You know just the basic stuff that I would need to know when I get to my first campsite. I know that you guys are a friendly bunch and that there would probably be someone around that would offer help but if there is anything that you could reccomend that I could read up on before I start that would be great.


----------



## Grizzly

goonerboys said:


> if there is anything that you could reccomend that I could read up on before I start that would be great.


Hi and welcome.

Try this link...some useful information in leaflet form.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/datasheets

Also on MHF:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Beginners_Guide

G


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi goonerboys,
We have an Autocruise Starblazer and we absolutely love it.
The layout is great,we have the low locker model and that still gives us ample garage space for storage.
The lounge is spacious and the kitchen has ample room to prepare and cook a meal.
All in all I would highly recommend the Starblazer,that said we bought ours new it was ordered when Autocruise where independent and delivered when Swift had bought them out.
We have suffered some really bad problems with it and 12months on we are still dealing with the snagging list!
Even the dealer says they have never had a Motorhome with so many faults!
We have been very unfortunate to have experienced this as there are many Autocruise owners out there who have not experienced the problems that we have and our previous Starfire was a little gem,never let us down!
So all in all I would say you would not be disappointed with the layout and performance of the Starblazer,the quality of the finish is good (imo!) and the fixed bed is very comfortable!
Good luck,I hope you find your perfect Motorhome!

Val


----------



## 121492

*Door Handle*



birchr said:


> Hi All
> 
> The only problem we have with our Starblazer is the lock on the door, we bought it from Brownhill (Newark) part exchanged our 3 month old Hymer 524 for the Starblazer which was six months old and a nice little sum of cash. That was on the 23 August, on the 24 I went to clean the inside as it had grease around the cooker (So much for the PDI) and the habitation door closed on me rendering me stuck inside.
> 
> Ranf Newark up and they replied bring it back in, I explained I live in Thornton so they said ring Preston up and arrange for them to fit it, went in on the Friday.
> 
> Will have to order the parts, from Newark, still waiting for the parts and we have informed them we are away on the 13 September to Germany. If anything else does not work we are about to find out while in Germany.
> 
> Ray & Margaret


Hi, we have the same problem, bought our second starblazer in 2005 and late last year the problem occured, can get in but not out, I have been told that this is a known problem. My question is that if its a known problem why has the company not put it right and contacted owners to repair the fault? I live in Germany so have major problems getting spares for the door due to the fact all german motorhomes have their doors on the opposit way to the UK, to to all intents and purposes upside down, trust the Germans. Could someone recomend a supplier to buy a new handle?

Sue & John


----------



## Brymars

*Autocruise Aftersales.*

I bought a new Stargazer in 2004. Excellent bit of kit, my third and best motorhome. No problems with build quality and no need for after sales.
I have now bought another new Stargazer as I was so pleased with the old one. What a disappointment! Bits missing, bits falling off. Back to the dealer several times. Even the interior mirror / reversing camera had been put in the wrong place so the cab blinds would not close! If I had realised that Autocruise had been bought out by Swift, maybe I would have thought twice about the purchase, (having had a Swift before!)


----------

